# Die besten Marathons 2004



## kupfermark (26. September 2004)

So, ich denk für die meisten von uns ist die Saison grösstenteils gelaufen und es wird Zeit, zusammenzufassen, was man nächstes Jahr auf keinen Fall verpassen darf!!

Schreibt mal was von euren Lieblings-Marathons aus diesem Jahr, am besten nach folgenden Kriterien bewerten:

        - Wo/Welcher/Wann (mit HP)?
        - Stimmung/Zuschauer?
        - Strecke (weniger oder mehr anspruchsvoll/schön/welche Distanzen?)
        - Organisation/Verpflegung
        - Startgeld
        - Präsent
        - Was euch sonst noch so einfällt!

Dann kann man schonmal fürs nächste Jahr anfangen zu planen!!  

Gruss
Kupfermark


----------



## kupfermark (26. September 2004)

So, da ich den Thread erstellt hab, fang ich auch gleich an!

Mir hat der www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de am 15.Mai sehr gut gefallen!

- Stimmung/Zuschauer?
saugeil, Zuschauer hatte es an jeder Kurve, und die haben auch ordentlich angefeuert. Auch im Zieleinlauf waren hunderte von Menschen mit Moderator und Musik.

- Strecke (weniger oder mehr anspruchsvoll/schön/welche Distanzen?)
Es gab eine Strecke, die meiste Zeit Waldautobahn, soweit ich mich erinnere wenig Single-Trails und 3 grosse heftige Steigungen ~20%, bei denen mir jedes mal der Lümmel eingeschlafen ist. Aber schön war sie allemal!

- Organisation/Verpflegung
Hat alles super gut funktioniert und es gab auch genug. Schade war, dass es nach dem Rennen für die Biker nix mehr gab. Beim Startgeld war nur ein Gutschein für die Nudelparty am Vorabend dabei. Pech für die, die erst am Renntag angereist sind. 

- Startgeld
Um die 20, dafür kein Präsent-Kruscht

- Was euch sonst noch so einfällt!
Es war der erste Marathon in Pfronten, dafür super organisiert und einfach eine tolle Stimmung. Hatte auch sicher viel mit dem Wetter zu tun. 

Von Vorteil fand ich auch Sa als Renntag mit einer Start-Zeit um 11 Uhr rum. Damit war man nicht gezwungen, dort zu übernachten!!


Gruss
Kupfermark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (26. September 2004)

so, dann blick ich auch mal auf meine saison zurück:

- kellerwald, frammersbach. waren ok, nix spektakuläres

- willingen: schreckliche schlammschlacht, ob der bei gutem wetter mir besser in erinnerung geblieben wäre? viel geld für wenig marathon.... das bike- festival kann man sich echt schenken!

- kirchzarten: massen-forststrassen- marathon: viel geld für langweilige strecke, muss echt nicht sein!

- siedelsbrunn: schöne, anspruchsvolle strecke, so weing teilnehmer, dass ich 3h keinen mitfahrer gesehen habe. wird 2005 wieder gefahren!

- albstadt: abwechslungsreiche strecke, aber was diesen marathon zum besten macht: super zuschauer! man wird fast an der gesamten strecke angefeuert, den werde ich nächstes jahr garantiert wieder mitfahren!

- furtwangen:strecke eher harmlos, aber mir gefällt der marathon trotzdem! leider mit 40 e auch teuer (nur n t-shirt)

- odenwald- marathon: tolle, ansrpruchsvolle und kräftezehrende strecke, wie bei fast allen anderen aber auch hohes startgeld, wenig zuschauer, kaum rahmenprogramm.....

- trochtelfingen: wird nachgetragen!

- highlingt waren die 24h- rennen in duisburg und ruhpolding! zuschauer gabs zwar beides mal keine, aber dafür macht das team- rennen umso mehr spass! in duisburg ist die strecke harmlos, viele der kleinen steigungen können mit schwung genommen werden, in ruhpolding war der kurs echt brutal! eher ne kraft- trainings- strecke als n marathonstrecke...
nächstes jahr definitiv wieder!


----------



## thomask (26. September 2004)

Neustadt. 70 Prozent fahrbare Singletrails. Schönes Wetter. Leicht staubig. Super!


----------



## Hugo (26. September 2004)

wombach!!!

www.keiler-bike.de
ende juli, anfang august in lohr(zwischen würzburg und frankfurt)

stimmung/ zuschauer, nicht zu viele, aber es werden jährlihc mehr, der ganze ort ist auf den beinen und im ziel is halligalli
preis bewegt sich zwischen 35 und 50, ja nachdem ob mit oder ohne trikot, frühzeitig oder nachmeldung

strecke:
die beste dies gibt deutschlandweit, 80-90% trailanteil, sehr kräftezährend da auch bergab keine erholung geboten wird, zu viele wurzeln, kurven, steine...einfach geil

organisation udn verpflegung bis auf die getränke in bechern vorbildlich, ausreichen stationen, zur wahl steht alles was man braucht, im ziel gibts von selbsgebackenen kuchen bis hin zu deftigem alles was das herz begehrt

fazit: sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## scooter_werner (26. September 2004)

> - Wo/Welcher/Wann (mit HP)?


Meine Rennen in 2004:
Gardasee, 2x Garmisch, Pfronten, Seiffen, Saalbach, Furtwangen, Oberstdorf und die 24h in München



> - Stimmung/Zuschauer?


am besten in Seiffen und München, aber auch Pfronten, Saalbach und Furtwangen sind hier ziemlich gut



> - Strecke (weniger oder mehr anspruchsvoll/schön/welche Distanzen?)


Die CC-Strecke in Seiffen ist einfach nur geil!! Saalbach ist echt hart, aber toll. Am wenigsten gefällt mir Oberstdorf, aber der Mara ist quasi vor der Haustür  
Den Dolomiti muss man auch unbedingt mal gefahren haben. Der zählt zu meinen Top-Favorites - Gott sei Dank war ich beim Schneetreiben heuer nicht dabei!



> - Organisation/Verpflegung


Das Festival und die "Pasta Party" bei den Garmisch Classics waren ein Total-Reinfall. Ansonsten war ich mit allen zufrieden.



> - Startgeld/Präsent


leidiges Thema: sau teuer und schei... Präsente (hab schon den ganzen Schrank voll Shirts).  Pfronten (positiv, weil günstig) und München (negativ) fallen aus der Reihe. Mit dem Trinkrucksack als Präsent ist auch Oberstdorf dieses Jahr "preiswert" gewesen.



> - Was euch sonst noch so einfällt!


Was das Erlebnis betrifft, muss ich mich Hädbänger anschliessen: ein 24h Rennen muß man einfach mal erlebt haben!   
Hey Martin, vielleicht fahren wir in 2005 ja mal zusammen in einem Team.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. September 2004)

Na, da geb ich doch auch meinen Senf dazu!

-Bike Challenge Hessen : da neue Serie die bekanten und hier oft diskutierten Anfangsprobleme : zu hohes Startgeld für eine kleine Serie (40), schmale Goodies & Pasta-Partys, etwas dürftige Verpflegung auf der Strecke. Zuschauer Mangelware. Strecken : Schotten o.k, Friedrichsdorf super, Alsfeld o.k. Muss besser werden!

-Riva del Garda :   Muss man nicht viel zu sagen. Klassiker. Suuuuuper Strecke ( viele viele Trails ), Mörderanstiege. Jedes Jahr wieder!

-Willingen : Wenn das Wetter mal mitmacht ( so wie 2003 )  ein super Marathon mit ner schönen Strecke. Dieses Jahr schließe ich mich Hädbänger an : Fürchterliche Schlammschlacht. Die Bike-Festivals nutze ich um billig Teile einzukaufen. Man muss nur handeln....Zuschauer Mangelware.

-Garmisch : Landschaftlich tolle Strecke, wenig Trails dafür viele Forstautobahnen. Absolutes Mistwetter, daher wiederum kaum Zuschauer. Rest o.k.

-Framersbach & Keiler : meine Top-Favoriten!!!   Wahnsinns-Strecken ( beim Keiler Trails bis zum Abwinken ), gutes Wetter, viele Zuschauer, super Verpflegung auf der Strecke und im Ziel ( legendär: Frammersbach ).

-Odenwald : siehe Hädbänger....jedes Jahr wieder

-Langenberg : nächste Woche, mein Saisonabschluss. Wird nachgetragen.

Übrigens bin ich heute bei uns im Taunus ne CTF gefahren.....trotz Mistwetter eine geile Strecke, technisch und konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll. Viele Trails, und das bei ner CTF!


----------



## taylor (26. September 2004)

Hi,
passt vielleicht nicht ganz hierhin: Gibt es schon eine Page, wo ich die Termine für 2005 abfragen kann? Danke.


----------



## sash73 (26. September 2004)

Hallo!!!

albstadt:super strecke,zuschauer genial(vorallem steigungen),startgeld geht!!!
            immer einen start wert!!!sehr guter event!!!

Neustadt/Weinsrtrasse:gute strecke,95% wald-u.forstwege!viele singletrails,zuschauer könnten mehr sein!!!sehr zu empfehlen!!!startgeld 40euro,dafür eine co2 minni pumpe(genial)!!!!

furtwangen:gute strecke zum richtig gas geben,zuschauer ok,startgeld hoch für ein shirt!!!

singen:gute schnelle strecke,knackige steigungen,zuschauer mäßig(heut war kaltes wetter),startgeld 39euro,eine trinkflasche und ein schönes shirt zum schluß!!!ein guter event!!

gruß sash


----------



## Garvin (26. September 2004)

Juhu,

Bin dieses Jahr 2 in Belgien, Wetter, Sundern, Erbeskopf, Waldbröl und Odenwald gefahren und bis auf den Odenwald Marathon waren alle super und perfekt organisiert. Der beste war ein Marathon in den belgischen Ardennen:



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Wo/Welcher/Wann (mit HP)?


- Waimes (Belgien)
- Les Cimes de Waimes
- 20. Mai
- http://www.ebbt.be/



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Stimmung/Zuschauer?


durchschnittlich, nett war eine Blaskapelle auf einem Gipfel 



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Strecke (weniger oder mehr anspruchsvoll/schön/welche Distanzen?)



die beste Strecke die ich kenne. anspruchsvoll, sehr viele Singetrails, diverse Bachdruchfahrten (65km)



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Organisation/Verpflegung


super. zu essen/trinken gab es alles, was man brauchte: kuchen, riegel, obst, wasser, tee



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Startgeld


6 (!) Euro



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Präsent


Wer brauch schon ein Präsent?


Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Thunderbird (26. September 2004)

Bin ja eigentlich XC-Fahrer, deshalb gefallen mir Rundenmarathons tendenziell besser. 
Bei mir liegen der Odenwald-Marathon und die Langenbrander Bike Session auf
Platz 2 & 3. Kirchzarten liegt mir von der Strecke her sehr, ist aber eher ein 
guter Leistungstest und in Furtwangen kann man halt schön rasen. Die 
Worldclass MTB Challenge in Offenburg muss sich von der Strecke her noch
_deutlich_ verbessern. Platz 1 meiner Marathons gebührt aber eindeutig dem:

*Nutscheid Megabike*  
Die wenigen, die's überlebt haben, werden mir glaube ich zustimmen. 

Die Zuschauer waren super und die Gesamtstimmung trotz Dauerregens sehr gut.

Die Strecke (107 Km / 2550 Hm) war durch den tiefen Schlamm extrem hart.

Orga war OK und die Leute an den Verpflegungspunkten auch sehr nett.
Noch alles nicht sehr Professionell, aber das hat mir gerade gefallen.

Startgeld von *26,-  *war absolut super! 

Als Präsent gab's glaube ich nur ein blödes T-Shirt, 
aber Präsente sind doch sowieso völlig egal.
Ich bekomme lieber nichts als so einen Scheiß wie in Kirchzarten.

Website 

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede z. (26. September 2004)

Marathonberichte gibt es en masse unter "Weekendnews" bei www.laktatexpress.de


----------



## schnelles Bein (27. September 2004)

der beste marathon dieses jahr? 

ganz klar wie jedes jahr der cristalp marathon   in verbier!

kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, findet immer ende august statt


----------



## kupfermark (27. September 2004)

Und wenn man schon 2 Wochen vorher in der Schweiz ist, darf man das 

www.simplonrace.ch 

in Brig/Wallis nicht verpassen! Familiäres Ambiente, da kleines Starterfeld und die netten Schweizer geben beim Anfeuern wirklich alles! Ausserdem eine traumhafte Strecke!

Kupfermark


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich fand www.rad-am-ring.de saugeil.
Vor allem wegen meiner guten Zeit (65 km in 2:42).

Gruß Delgado


----------



## darkdesigner (28. September 2004)

Also die negativen will ich eigentlich garnicht erwÃ¤hnen, aber als Warnung: Vorsicht vor der Bikechallenge!!!

Sehr geil sind meiner Meinung nach immer die "kleinen MaÂ´s", eben wo noch Herzblut der Vereine drinnen steckt und nicht der Kommerzgedanke.

Da sind besonders hervorzuheben:

12 Stunden Rennen von KÃ¼lsheim 

Erbeskopfmarathon (die hÃ¤rteste und beste Strecke, wo gibt...) 

Spessartchallenge in Bad Orb, klein aber fein, immer wieder gerne 

Die Startgelder lagen zwischen 20 und 30,- â¬, wer mehr ausgibt, ist selber Schuld! Klare Ansage: Boykott gegen alle MA-Veranstalter die mehr wollen!!!

dd


----------



## Limit83 (28. September 2004)

@darkdesigner: Deiner Meinung bezüglich der "kleinen Ma's" kann ich mich nur anschließen! Denn die sind meistens gemütlicher und dennoch mindestens geunausogut organisiert. Man merkt dort auch immer an kleinen Details, dass hier mit mehr Herz und weniger dem Geldbeutel kalkuliert wird!

Weiteres Top-Event der "Kleinen": Bank1Saar-Marathon!!! Schaut mal rein!   

www.bank1saar-mtb.de

Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen04 (28. September 2004)

Hi Ihrs,

habe zwar keinen Vergleich, bin eher durch Zufall mal nen Marathon mitgefahrn, bin allerdings vollends begeistert von dem Plettenberger P-Weg Event. 
Strecke fast kpl. (bis auf ~2-3km) nur auf Singletrails oder breiten Forstwegen, Verpflegung top ( mehrere Getränke/Power Bar/ Obst etc.), Mords geniale Stimmung auf nahezu der gesamten Strecke, recht günstige Startgebühr von glaube ich 15,- , incl. nem schicken Shirt.
Alles in allem fand ichs ne sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. Hat mich auf den Geschmack gebrahct.

Greetz


----------



## Bullit (28. September 2004)

@schnelles Bein



> der beste marathon dieses jahr?
> 
> ganz klar wie jedes jahr der cristalp marathon in verbier!
> 
> kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, findet immer ende august statt





wohl war,wohl war,ein echter Klassiker!


----------



## Eisbär (28. September 2004)

Steffen04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihrs,
> 
> habe zwar keinen Vergleich, bin eher durch Zufall mal nen Marathon mitgefahrn, bin allerdings vollends begeistert von dem Plettenberger P-Weg Event.
> Strecke fast kpl. (bis auf ~2-3km) nur auf Singletrails oder breiten Forstwegen, Verpflegung top ( mehrere Getränke/Power Bar/ Obst etc.), Mords geniale Stimmung auf nahezu der gesamten Strecke, recht günstige Startgebühr von glaube ich 15,- , incl. nem schicken Shirt.
> ...



Kann mich nur anschließen

www.p-weg.de

 

Eisbär


----------



## Moose (29. September 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @darkdesigner: Deiner Meinung bezüglich der "kleinen Ma's" kann ich mich nur anschließen! Denn die sind meistens gemütlicher und dennoch mindestens geunausogut organisiert. Man merkt dort auch immer an kleinen Details, dass hier mit mehr Herz und weniger dem Geldbeutel kalkuliert wird!
> 
> Weiteres Top-Event der "Kleinen": Bank1Saar-Marathon!!! Schaut mal rein!
> 
> ...



St.Ingbert ist für mich der beste. Allein die Strecke. Und dann die Bezeichnungen für diverse Abschnitte/ Stellen: Höllenauffahrt, Wadenbeisser, Hamster-Downhill, Bomber-Abfahrt etc.. Super Stimmung, Top Verpflegung. Eigentlich ein Geheimtipp ... .


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich fand www.rad-am-ring.de saugeil.
> Vor allem wegen meiner guten Zeit (65 km in 2:42).
> ...



Ist nicht dein Ernst...das Ding ist die absolute Lachnummer Orga. Zeitnahme; alles für den Allerwertesten !

Bezgl. meiner Favoriten melde ich mich noch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Blauer Sauser (30. September 2004)

Streckentechnisch finde ich Neustadt/Weinstraße und Wombach geil!
Die Verpflegung und die Zuschauer sind in Frammersbach top.


----------



## bluemuc (30. September 2004)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Streckentechnisch finde ich Neustadt/Weinstraße und Wombach geil!



 für neustadt! super strecke, gute orga, nette leute. 
nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder.


----------



## Duke Lion (30. September 2004)

Hi, ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal Marathons gefahren und hatte bei jedem Rennen ne Menge Spaß.

Aber an die Adidas Bike Transalp Challenge kommt nichts ran  !!!

SupergeileStrecke! Tolle Organisation und mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch Glück! Das sollte jeder mal gemacht haben, war einfach klasse und wenns irgend möglich ist bin ich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei!!! 
570 Startgeld sind zwar nicht gerade wenig aber mir wars jeden Cent wert!

Greetings

DL


----------



## doppelhac (1. Oktober 2004)

Also für mich ist streckentechnisch gesehen der beste Marathon ohne Zweifel Neustadt/Weinstrasse. Da gibt es einfach Singletrails bis zum abwinken. Einige bemängeln hier zwar, dass es sich deswegen ab und zu staut oder die Strecke zu schwierig ist, aber hey 1. sind die meissten Trails nicht sooo lang, dann überholt man halt danach wieder und 2. gibt es ja wol massig Marathons, die vorwiegend aus "Autobahnen" bestehen (z.B. Münsingen/ Trochtelfingen oder Furtwangen), auf die man ausweichen kann.

 Gleich dahinter kommt streckentechnisch Wombach.
Von der Atmosphäre und Stimmung fand ich ihn allerdings am besten. Die Leute dort waren durchweg super freundlich und sehr bemüht, es jedem Recht zu machen (uns überkamen am Samstagabend auf der Nudelparty furchbare Gelüste auf Kuchen; das Kuchenbuffet war da aber nicht geöffnet, was aber für unsere Bedienung kein Hindernis war, sie organisierte einfach den Schlüssel für den Raum, wo das Buffet war und hat uns "eine kleine Auswahl" geholt. Wo gibt´s denn sowas??) Auch noch zu erwähnen die Zielverpflegung; ich glaube, da ist echt für jeden was dabei.
Ein Wehrmutstropfen war, dass es wohl zeitweise einige Probleme mit der Zeitmessung gab. Ach ja und das Trikot, das man bekam fand ich jetzt auch nicht so der Bringer (aber das ist ja wohl auch Geschmackssache).
Auf jeden Fall bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei (bei hoffentlich genauso genial hohen Temperaturen)!

Zu Bad Wildbad muss man dieses Jahr glaube ich nix sagen. Ein Reinfall und eine Frechheit höchsten Grades (normalerweise fahre ich ja die Mittelstrecke, da mir die aber lt. Ausschreibung zu lang war, habe ich mich halt schweren Herzens für die Kurzstrecke entschieden, bei der ich mich dann einige km/hm zu früh bereits völlig überrascht im Ziel einfand).   Also sooo sehr kann man sich doch gar nicht bei den Angaben irren; das grenzt ja schon fast an Betrug, oder????  

Klein aber fein war der 1. MTB-Marathon in Calmbach.   Super Organisation, familiäre Atmosphäre und gute Preise (im Vergleich zu dem fast nicht vorhandenen Startgeld). Die Strecke ist allerdings eine reine Konditionsstrecke, ohne Schwierigkeiten, aber da dieser Marathon am Saisonanfang (Juni) ist, finde ich das jetzt nicht so dramatisch.

Hirschberg war streckentechnisch gesehen viel besser als letztes Jahr!
Nur dieses komische Präsent (Piratenkopftuch,hä...  war ja wohl ein Witz, dann lieber weniger Stargeld und nix).

Huch, ich glaube jetzt höre ich mal  auf, vielleicht fällt mir ja irgendwann noch etwas ein.....


----------



## FR_girl (2. Oktober 2004)

Kann mich nur anschließen!!!!
Wombach ist einfach Hammer!!!!

Suuuuuper Strecke!!! Richtig anstrengend!!! Tolle Verpflegung!!!
Und.... in der schönsten Gegend von ganz Deutschland!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (4. Oktober 2004)

Mein Favorit ist ganz klar der Albstadt-Bike-Marathon. Quasi mein Heimrennen. Sehr schnelle Strecke, jedoch hat sie einige Schlüsselstellen und ist auch fahrtechnisch sowie konditionell nicht auf Kindergartenniveau.
Und das beste sind hier wirklich die Zuschauer. Da kommen einem wirklich fast die Tränen, wenn die einen den Berg hochschreien - mega feeling  
Auch das Drumrum, also im Start-Zielbereich ist super gemacht. 

Dann kommt der B-F-Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten. Auch ziemlich schnell und von der Strecke her schön zu fahren.

Der SBM ist auch ganz nett, aber ich fand´s bischen zu easy.

Alle anderen, die ich diese Saison gefahren bin sind auch nicht unbedingt schlecht oder so, aber das sind eben meine 3 Favoriten.


----------



## banjo-ellritze (12. Oktober 2004)

hallo zusammen,

also eine veranstaltung fehlt noch, die hier unbedingt hingehoert: der marathon in biesenrode (mtb-biesenrode.de)!!!!
fuer unter 20 euros gabs ne super strecke, zuschauer, welche auch nach 3 stunden noch  jeden angefeuert haben und so weiter.
wenns klappt, bin ich naechstes jahr wieder dabei.

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2004)

Hi
Mir hat der Marathon den ich als erstes in meinem Leben gefahren habe am esten gefallen, und das war in Nutscheid. Ich fand das es eine sehr tolle Veranstalltung war mit einer tollen Orga und netten Leuten, und einer super Stimmung. Der absolute Reinfall war am Ring. Ich denke die Gründe kennt Ihr ja schon da das hier schon geschrieben wurde und es glaube ich den Rahmen sprengen würde    Klasse war dann noch zum Abschluß für mich DAUN. Das war auch eine sehr sehr schöne Veranstalltung jedoch hat mir Nutscheid am meisten gefallen. Nun ja so ist das wohl das man immer die Strecke auf der man entjungvert wurde schön fand


----------



## Flo G. (13. Oktober 2004)

Wombach!!!

Das war zwar bisher mein erster Marathon, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es noch geiler geht...

Super anstrengend, keine Erholungsphasen, geile Stimmung und super nette Leute!

Einfach spitze!
Nächstes jahr wieder!!!


----------



## stratusX (13. Oktober 2004)

Der beste Marathon war in Erfurt, 3 versch. Distanzen.
über 1000 fahrer, also der größte in den neuen Bundesländern.
Verpflegung erste Klasse,Trikot bekam man zusammen mit dem Startbeutel.
Geniales Wetter, coole Zuschauer und große Pastaparty am Abend.
Also Erfurt an diesem WE im Ausnahmenzustand.
Die Strecke genial, das 5 km lange schlusstrail zweifelsohne der Höhepunkt der Strecke. 
Insgesamt: sehr guter Marathon in einer lässigen location
Bis zum nächsten jahr

Geniales race gibt es nächstes Jahr in Tabarz, Marathon mit vielen schönen Höhenmetern!


----------



## ratpack (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ihr da Draußen!

Der beste Marathon, den ich in den letzten Jahren gefahren bin, war der Bad Pyrmont Marathon. Super Organisation, tolle Strecke mit massig Singletrails und knapp 1000 Höhenmeter/36 KM-Runde.   
Bei nur 18  Startgeld gabs im Ziel zum Carboloading neben Obst und Riegeln, sogar Schokolade und Joghurt.

Infos gibt es hier:

www.briese-at-sports.de

oder hier:

www.challenge4mtb.de


Für mich ist der Bad Pyrmont Marathon im nächsten Jahr ( Anfang September) auf jeden Fall ein Pflichttermin!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## leeqwar (13. Oktober 2004)

von der strecke und der organisation her ganz klar mit abstand st. ingbert !!!   

von der begeisterung der zuschauer her frammersbach


----------



## snoopy-bike (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
St. Ingbert mit dem Bank1Saar MTB Marathon!  
Singletrails ohne Ende, alles fahrbar, proffesionelle Verpflegung bis zum Abwinken sowie familäre und gemütlicher Start/zielbereich.  
Außerdem gibts nur dort den "Hamster"!!!!!!!!!!  
Gruß 
snoopy
P.S.: Werde im nächsten Jahr mal Wombach unter die Stollen nehmen!


----------



## Riderman (21. Oktober 2004)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kommt der B-F-Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten. Auch ziemlich schnell und von der Strecke her schön zu fahren.
> 
> Der SBM ist auch ganz nett, aber ich fand´s bischen zu easy.
> 
> ...



.....SBM - Swiss Bike Master in Küblis  zu easy    5000 HM nur...jawoll Lance  

1) 12 H von Todtnauberg 
2) Garmisch classics  - rund umd die zugspitze
3) CH-Küblis Swiss Bike Masters
4) Ultra Kirchzarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaub, er meinte eher den *S*chwarzwald *B*ike *M*arathon in Furtwangen - der ist wirklich nicht zu anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Riderman (21. Oktober 2004)

@scooter....ufff  danke fürs Aufklären


----------



## Danimal (26. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen!

Dieses Jahr war zwar bei fast all meinen Marathons absolutes Sch*isswetter, aber trotzdem ein paar Highlights:

1. Salzkammergut-Trophy: Wahnsinns-Strecke, echt traumhaft. Die 200km Runde ist auch ordentlich anstrengend! Bei dem Wetter in diesem Jahr leider eine Katastrophe, hab nach 160km abgebrochen... aber ich komme wieder ;-)

2.  Garmisch Classics: Die Zugspitzumrundung ist ebenfalls spektakulär schön, allerdings war das Wetter total daneben (Schneeregen) und die Organisation liess zu Wünschen übrig (keine Verpflegung im Ziel!).

3. Erzgebirgs Bike Marathon in Seiffen: Anspruchsvoller Rundkurs, viele Zuschauer, günstige Tarife. Sehr gelungen!

4. Kellerwald-Marathon: Relativ einfache Strecke, sehr familiäre Atmosphäre. Mit Singlespeed-Wertung!

5. Diverse Sauerland-Marathons (Willingen, Sundern-Hagen, Werdohl ...): Das Sauerland macht bei Regen keinen Bock. Punkt. Ansonsten bestimmt nette Rennen.


----------



## sharky (26. Oktober 2004)

hallo zusammen,

gibt es irgendwo ein *marathon-verzeichnis * wo alle drin sind, vielleicht mit link oder ner kleinen beschreibung? bin vor zwei wochen den wasgau marathon (mein erster) mitgefahren und war ganz begeistert  deswegen sollen nächstes jahr noch ein paar mehr drankommen  
aber es wäre halt interessant zu wissen, wann und wo die stattfinden und wo man infos herbekommt


----------



## blackbike__ (27. Oktober 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es irgendwo ein *marathon-verzeichnis * wo alle drin sind, vielleicht mit link oder ner kleinen beschreibung? bin vor zwei wochen den wasgau marathon (mein erster) mitgefahren und war ganz begeistert  deswegen sollen nächstes jahr noch ein paar mehr drankommen
> aber es wäre halt interessant zu wissen, wann und wo die stattfinden und wo man infos herbekommt



guckst du hier: http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Oktober 2004)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> 2.  Garmisch Classics: Die Zugspitzumrundung ist ebenfalls spektakulär schön, allerdings war das Wetter total daneben (Schneeregen) und die Organisation liess zu Wünschen übrig (keine Verpflegung im Ziel!).



...das ist definitiv eine falschaussage. ich bin ebenfalls die langstrecke gefahren und stand anschliessend im ziel an der verpflegungsstation. dort habe ich noch zwei von diesen roten getränkeflaschen sowie etwas obst und ein paar fitnessriegel abgestaubt.

das rahmenprogramm der classics war zwar aufgrund der wetterlage und wahrscheinlich auch aufgrund der nachfolgeveranstaltung von absolutmv extrem dürftig, dafür war aber der marathon zumindest auf der langstrecke allerbestens betreut. trotz des wetters waren die leute freundlichst, hilfsbereit und aufmerksam.

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischkopp (27. Oktober 2004)

Mein diesjähriger Favorit war der Marathon beim Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter/Ruhr. Gut organisiert, super Strecke und seeehr moderate Kosten. Hoffe mal, daß es nächstes Jahr eine Neuauflage gibt.


----------



## Forest (30. Oktober 2004)

Wie jedes Jahr:

Frammersbach und Kirchzarten

Frammersbach, weil der Enthusiasmus der Helfer und der Einheimischen seinesgleichen sucht.
Und dann noch das Tollhaus am "Grabig", so was ist meines Wissens einzigartig bei Marathons.
Strecke ist auch klasse, kurzweilig und einige schöne schnelle (!) Trailabfahrten.

Kirchzarten: Auch sehr gute Stimmung, mit die beste Orga und faszinierend die schiere Größe der Veranstaltung. Kleines Manko: Die Strecke hat keinerlei Trails.

Kellerwald: Sehr schöner Saisonauftakt im April. Frösteln und Bibbern am Start und dann meist sonnig. Sehr lobenswert: Einige Wochen nach dem event bekommt jeder Teilnehmer eine CD mit Videos und Fotos zum Rennen  gratis. 

Vulkan Bike in Daun: Für mich fast ein Spiegelbild von Kellerwald: Schöner Saisonabschluß, nette Leute, nette Strecke, etliche Holländer und Belgier. Prädikat: Empfehlenswert.

Wombach/Keiler: Auch schon fast ein Klassiker. Sehr intensive Strecke: Ich finde sie technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll  ist eigentlich alles fahrbar  aber seeehr anstrengend für Mensch und Material. Auch bergab gibt's keine Erholung. Kaum Gelegenheit die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen um zu trinken...

Garmisch Bike Festival (nicht die Garmisch Classics!): Auch sehr angenehm. Strecke ganz O.K., bei Nässe allerdings einige sinnlose Schiebepassagen Nähe Elmau. Das Festival hat Potential. aber dieses Jahr wollte man nur "verdienen" (abzocken). Zuschauerinteresse ist gleich null  da ist man wohl schon etwas übersättigt weil ständig was los ist.

Forest


----------



## geozaech (4. November 2004)

Habe einige Marathons dieses Jahr gemacht, diese sind für mich die drei schönsten!  
- Garda Festival anfangs May, wenig Zuschauer auf der strecke, Schöne  
  strecke (45km) 1500m,Organisation/Verpflegung war OK, 
- Dolomiti Superbike im Juli, leider wegen schlechtes Wetter abgebrochen,  
  sonst sehr gute Organisation, wunderschöne Gegend sehr gute nette  
  Gastfreundschaft, prima essen Hotel/Restaurant, wens Wetter passt ist  
  sicher die lange reise wert!
- Grand Raid Cristalp: muss man einfach einmal machen, Kurze strecke    
  (76km) sehr Anspruchvoll speziell auf der letzte schieb/Tragpassage (Pas 
  de Lona) sehr gute Stimmung und Zuschauer auf der ganze strecke. Einige  
  Staus bei den Singeltrack. 
  Für weitere Details stehe gerne zu Verfügung 
  Geo Zäch


----------



## Danimal (5. November 2004)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist definitiv eine falschaussage. ich bin ebenfalls die langstrecke gefahren und stand anschliessend im ziel an der verpflegungsstation. dort habe ich noch zwei von diesen roten getränkeflaschen sowie etwas obst und ein paar fitnessriegel abgestaubt.
> 
> das rahmenprogramm der classics war zwar aufgrund der wetterlage und wahrscheinlich auch aufgrund der nachfolgeveranstaltung von absolutmv extrem dürftig, dafür war aber der marathon zumindest auf der langstrecke allerbestens betreut. trotz des wetters waren die leute freundlichst, hilfsbereit und aufmerksam.



Hi Mike!

Komisch!  Direkt im Ziel im Stadion habe ich nur das Red-Bull Zelt in der Mitte gesehen. Bin zwar erst nach ca. 5:40h von der langen Runde ins Ziel gekommen, glaube aber trotzdem nicht, dass die den Verpflegungsstand dann schon abgebaut hatten. Selbst einer von den "offiziellen" hat mich an dieses Zelt geschickt, wo ich dann ein belegtes Brötchen und ne Dose Red-Bull für teuer Geld erstehen musste! Ich habe Abends noch mehrere Fahrer getroffen, die genau dasgleiche bemängelten... reden wir wirklich von der gleichen Veranstaltung?

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## scooter_werner (5. November 2004)

Hier die Aufklärung:

Mike hat schon recht, es gab einen Stand, der Riegel und Getränke hatte. Der war dort, wo auch die letzten Jahre die Verpflegungsstände waren, in einer Ecke des Stadions.

Die Pasta gab es aber nicht im Stadion, sondern oben am Berg, wo man nur zu Fuß, mit dem Bike   oder der Seilbahn gelangte.


----------



## Danimal (5. November 2004)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Aufklärung:
> Mike hat schon recht, es gab einen Stand, der Riegel und Getränke hatte. Der war dort, wo auch die letzten Jahre die Verpflegungsstände waren, in einer Ecke des Stadions.
> Die Pasta gab es aber nicht im Stadion, sondern oben am Berg, wo man nur zu Fuß, mit dem Bike   oder der Seilbahn gelangte.



Total verrückt... sollte ich (und die anderen) das tatsächlich übersehen haben? Drauf geschissen.
Die Pastaparty war ja am Abend vorher... konnte man auch gut mit dem Rad rauffahren (sausteiler Asphalt!), dann hat man sich die Nudeln auch verdient ;-)

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## therealracebike (5. November 2004)

die heurige marathon wm in bad goisern war wie jedes jahr das beste rennen der welt!!!

wers nicht glaubt, soll sichs selber ansehn


----------



## Tüte (6. November 2004)

@therealracebike
seh' ich ähnlich. bad goisern ist immer eines der absoluten highlights des jahres. und weil dieses jahr im rahmen der trophy noch zusätzlich die marathon-wm ausgetragen wurde, und das unter beinharten bedingungen, ist die salzkammerguttrophy für mich die beste Marathon-Veranstaltung 2004 gewesen, dicht gefolgt vom Erzgebirgs-Bike-Marathon in Seiffen. So kultig isses nur im arzgebirg...


----------



## phiro (6. November 2004)

stratusX schrieb:
			
		

> Der beste Marathon war in Erfurt, 3 versch. Distanzen.
> über 1000 fahrer, also der größte in den neuen Bundesländern.



stimmt nicht ganz, der EBM in Seiffen ist nochmal deutlich größer (1300-1400 Starter) und was Stimmung und Strecke angeht nochmal ne ganze Ecke geiler 

Biesenrode war auch ne sehr schöne Veranstaltung, tolle Strecke und wenig Startgeld   .


----------



## Danimal (7. November 2004)

Ja, Seiffen ist wirklich ein absolutes Marathon-Highlight!

Bad Goisern definitiv auch, nur das Wetter muss passen. Wer die 200km bei dem diesjährigen Wetter geil fand, muss zum ARZT!

So!

Dan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (8. November 2004)

na dann mal ganz etwas anderes ...

mein Favorit: 
STARBIKE GARDENA

im Grödnertal, 1 Woche nach dem Dolomiti Superbike

Warum?
--> gewaltige Landschaft: Vom Grödnertal auf die Seiseralm, dort quer drüber (wirklich quer über die Alm, oft ohne Weg), am Schlern entlang, bester Ausblick auf Langkofel, dann Mahlknecht Hütte, über Saslong (Weltcup-Schiabfahrt), zurück ins Tal; Gefällt mir noch besser als Superbike
--> Viele Trails, Pfade, alte Karrenwege; wenig Forstautobahn

Noch dazu Ital. Meisterschaft in 2003, was will man mehr ... 
Aber leider in 2004: Kurz- und Langstrecke aus völlig unplausiblen Gründen "zusammengelegt", Landschaftliche und Streckenmäßige Höhepunkte blieben zwar erhalten, aber mit 42km/1200hm ist das nur noch Kurzstrecke ... 

Vielleicht kann man den Veranstalter dazu bringen, in 2005 wieder zur alten Strecke zurückzukehren..


----------



## phiro (8. November 2004)

bike bike schrieb:
			
		

> mein Favorit:
> STARBIKE GARDENA
> 
> im Grödnertal, 1 Woche nach dem Dolomiti Superbike
> ...



so ähnlich bin ich die Strecke im Urlaub gefahren, wusste gar nicht das es dort auch ein Rennen gibt
ist aber bestimmt auch richtig krass dort eins zu fahren   

die Dolo-MAs sind sowieso was ganz spezielles, bin Anfang September die Civetta-Superbike gefahren, war auch was ganz besonderes und nicht sowas wie die "normalen" deutschen MAs


----------



## pollux8 (27. November 2004)

Für mich war die 4 tages Lcmt. marathon tour in Belgien das schönste Event des Jahres.350 Teilnehmern ,super Organasizion,endlich mal anderers essen auf den Zwischenstationen,wie Bannanen und Müsliriegeln.Geschlafen wurde in ein Super Hotel.Ausgeschlafen ging es dann jeden Tag auf die 100 km Piste mit 2000 hm ,und abends gab es eine free Massage.
Nächster Termin ist am 5.5 8.5 05.
Infos unter www.lcmt.be


----------



## gerald_ruis (30. November 2004)

Unser Termin steht auch schon fest: 

12. Cross Country Spessart Tour am 23./24.April 2005 







Wir sind bekannt dafür, dass wir jedes Jahr eine neue Strecke ausfindig machen und anbieten. 
Für die kommende Tour haben wir wieder die Schmankerl vom Spessart rausgesucht, 
wie kleine und enge Wurzelpassagen, rassante Downhills, knackige Anstiege und viele Singel-Trails... lasst euch einfach überraschen! 
Ca. 250 Starter vom letzten Jahr können nicht irren  


Weitere Infos und Auschreibung unter:
www.mtb-sulzbach.de

*TIP:*
Auf unserem Forum  habe wir einen öffentlichen MTB-Veranstaltungskalender, der bereits über 60 Termine beinhaltet. 
*Ihr könnt gerne eure eigenen selbst eintragen!*


----------



## reigi (1. Dezember 2004)

wolfgang kröger schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich war die 4 tages Lcmt. marathon tour in Belgien das schönste Event des Jahres.350 Teilnehmern ,super Organasizion,endlich mal anderers essen auf den Zwischenstationen,wie Bannanen und Müsliriegeln.Geschlafen wurde in ein Super Hotel.Ausgeschlafen ging es dann jeden Tag auf die 100 km Piste mit 2000 hm ,und abends gab es eine free Massage.
> Nächster Termin ist am 5.5 8.5 05.
> Infos unter www.lcmt.be



Ich kann den Wolli wirklich nur bestätigen. Nur um das Ganze mal ein wenig einzuordnen. Ca. die Hälfte der 320 Teilnehmer waren Racer, die sich auf der lcmt den letzten Schliff für die Saison holten. Für die, die sich mal ein Bild verschaffen wollen, hier ein Link auf eine meiner Seiten mit Berichten und Bilderlinks zu LCMT (zum Schluß der Seite scrollen):
MTB-Heinsberg


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Dezember 2004)

kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Wo/Welcher/Wann (mit HP)?


1. cc-marathon berlin/grunewald im juni

2. corona-man in weiden im juli





3. erzgebirgsmarathon in seiffen im august





4. erfurther bike-marathin im september







			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Stimmung/Zuschauer?


1. zu vernachlässigen   
2. o.k.
3. TOP
4. TOP



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Strecke (weniger oder mehr anspruchsvoll/schön/welche Distanzen?)


1. hausstrecke, daher befangen (trotzdem o.k. - kurz + knackig!)
2. anspruchsvoll 
3. schön!
4. so lala (für berliner ziemlich lange anstiege   )



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Organisation/Verpflegung


1. mager
2. o.k.
3. o.k.
4. o.k.



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Startgeld


1. 8,-
2. 35,- 
3. ca. 40,-
4. ca. 35,-



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Präsent


1. nix
2. nix (noch nicht mal die startnummer) 
3. t-shirt und holzritzel
4. trikot



			
				kupfermark schrieb:
			
		

> - Was euch sonst noch so einfällt!


1. gute streckenauszeichnung
2. preis-/leistungsverhältnis schlecht!!!
3. definitiv mein bestes event! hat rundum alles gepaßt!!!
4. streckenauszeichnung an einigen wenigen stellen nicht optimal, rel. großes event


----------



## Moose (11. Dezember 2004)

Hatte am Freitag die Ehre, die neuen Kilometer des St.Ingberter Marathons abzufahren.
Wer dieses Jahr noch nicht dort war: ES LOHNT SICH!
Freu mich jetzt schon. Singletrails, Singletrails, Singeltrails ... 
   
Ich glaube, 4. September 2005 ist der Tag!


----------



## tobeer (12. Dezember 2004)

Meine 3 Favoriten:

1.Super 8 in Frauenwald: Strecke war top und die Trails aufgrund der geringen Teilnehmerzahl nicht überfüllt. Stimmung der Zuschauer ist rennsteigtypisch gut, allerdings waren nicht sehr viele Zuschauer an der Strecke. www.super-8-marathon.de
2. EBM in Seiffen: Super Strecke, Super Stimmung und gute Organisation. 
www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de
3. Spessart Frammersbach: Stimmung ist legendär, Strecke ok, Organisation ist top.
www.spessart-bike.de

Die ersten beiden werde ich trotz weiter Anreise 2005 wieder in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Limit83 (12. Dezember 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte am Freitag die Ehre, die neuen Kilometer des St.Ingberter Marathons abzufahren.
> Wer dieses Jahr noch nicht dort war: ES LOHNT SICH!
> Freu mich jetzt schon. Singletrails, Singletrails, Singeltrails ...
> 
> Ich glaube, 4. September 2005 ist der Tag!


Ganz genau! Und wer einmal ein Wochenendetripp im Saarland verbracht hat, der kommt wieder! Bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann jedem Singltrailfan nur St.Ingbert empfehlen.
Trails ohne Ende immer wieder auf und ab in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen und extrem anspruchsvoll.    
Eine absolut perfekte Organisation mit spitzen Verpflegung.
Das Wetter ist immer top und 2005 werden es erstmal über 3000 HM im Marathon sein.    
Also Freunde auf ins Saarland  zu den Südwestdeutschen Meisterschaften nach St. Ingbert.Es lohnt sich wirklich.    
St. Wendel bin ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal gefahren.
War aufgrund seiner Länge für mein Leistungsniveau hart an der Grenze aber noch fahrbar.
Auch St. Wendel bietet dem Biker ein Top Event mit allem was dazugehört.
Insbesondere die Teilnahme der Olympiateilnehmer war dieses Jahr etwas besonderes.   
Die Strecke führt zu Beginn hauptsächlich durch den Wald ab der Mitte gibt es immer mehr Passagen über die Felder des St. Wendler Landes. Bei feuchtem Wetter , und das ist Anfang Oktober meistens ,wird es auf den Auf und Abfahrten extrem schwierig.   
Die Verpflegung ist ähnlich wie in St. Ingbert auf allerhöchstem Niveau. Es fehlt wirklich an gar nichts.
Im Juli bin ich mit 2 Kollegen den Dolomiti Superbike gefahren.
Ein Rennen , das es in sich hatte.
30 Minuten nach dem Start begann es zu Regnen und oberhalb von 1500 m fiel Schnee. Auf dieses Wetter waren die wenigsten vorbereitet. Das Rennen musste aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse abgebrochen werden und wir haben uns strack gefroren ins Tal hinuntergrettet   .In Toblach wurden die Teilnehmer von der Feuerwehr und Rettungsdiensten eingesammelt und in der Feuerwehrzentrale mit Decken und warmen Getränken erstversorgt.
Was die Organisation dieses Rennens geleistet hat ist unglaublich.  
3000 Teilnehmer auf einer Strecke von 110 km verteilt wurden eingesammelt und ins Tal zurückgebracht.Hier wurde im Sinne der Gesundheit aller Teilnehmer eine absolut richtige Entscheidung getroffen .
Auch das zeichnet einen Marathon aus .   
Die Atmospäre beim Start und das ganze Drumherum in Niederdorf und Umgebung machen diesen Marathon zu einem Toprennen in den Alpen.
Als Extratip möchte ich noch den Wildsaumarathon  Ende August in Ludweiler im Saarland nennen.Hier gibts für wenig Geld einen Marathon der sich mit allen grossen Marathons messen kann.Allerdings läuft das ganze ohne Zeitnahme und ohne Rangliste. Ist einfach etwas lockerer aber es geht ganz schön zur Sache.Lecker selbstgebackene Müsliriegel sind da selbstverständlich.
Daß ich als  Saarländer natürlich die einheimischen Rennen bevorzuge ist klar.
Doch ich hoffe , daß ich allen anderen einen Ruck zur Anmeldung an einem saarländischen Rennen geben konnte. Es lohnt sich wirklich mal bei uns vorbeizuschaun.


----------

